# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Program per Hacking WIFI password

## DIP

A mund te me ndihmoje ndonje me nje program qe gjen passwordet e WI FI se kam nje linje por e ka me password

----------


## MiriMarku

Me vjen keq qe tju them, por programe te tilla nuk ekzistojne. Ka programe qe rekuperojne fjalekalimet e ketyre rrjeteve, nga memoria e kompjuterit tuaj, por ju duhet te jeni te kyçur te pakten nje here ne kete rrjet.

----------


## hektor.m

> Me vjen keq qe tju them, por programe te tilla nuk ekzistojne. Ka programe qe rekuperojne fjalekalimet e ketyre rrjeteve, nga memoria e kompjuterit tuaj, por ju duhet te jeni te kyçur te pakten nje here ne kete rrjet.



Egzistojne edhe mire bile , por ty ta kisha ndalu kete seksion krejt , t'kisha ba inegzistent .

Programet qe thejne Fjalekalime te WI-FI , qofshin encrypted ne WAP , WEP apo cfaredocofte , perdorin metoden " bruteforce " , pra nuk eshte nje gje e sofistikuar por nevoitet vetem shpejtesi e madhe e procesoreve . Metoda bruteforce ka te beje me thyerjen e Keys me te qelluar , pra provon shum here per Keys te ndryshem , mund te perdoresh Liste te fjaleve gjithashtu ( Wordlist ) .

Kete mund ta besh me instalimin e Sistemit Operativ Kali Linux  :



```
http://www.kali.org/
```

Duke perdorur ne te aplikacionin : Aircrack-NG

Gjithashtu ne Windows mund te perdoresh THC Hydra .

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Kete mund ta besh me çdo linux dhe windows


ta rregullova

----------


## DIP

Si ka mundesi qe te mos kete nje program qe hack wi-fi passwords ?

----------


## number

Wifi Map eshte nje program per Iphone nuk e di a eshte edhe me Android , gjen disa pasworde eshte free, me ka ndodhur ne tirane disa lokale mi ka gjet passwordet.

----------


## cmd

> Wifi Map eshte nje program per Iphone nuk e di a eshte edhe me Android , gjen disa pasworde eshte free, me ka ndodhur ne tirane disa lokale mi ka gjet passwordet.


WifiMap nuk i gjen passwordet por aty secili qe perdor ate app mund te shenoj passwordin e atij wifi qe eshte kycur. Kjo menyre eshte si form e shkembimit te passwords per te gjithe perdoruesit.
P.sh ti shenon pw e wifit "ForumiShqiptar", dikush tjeter te ndonje wifi tjeter e kshtu me radhe, pra ne nje far forme ndihmojme njeri-tjetrin per perdorimin e wifit.
Shpresoje te me kesh kuptuar sadopak.

----------


## francovice

> Si ka mundesi qe te mos kete nje program qe hack wi-fi passwords ?


Sepse siguria e rrjetave ka perparuar shume dhe teknologjite qe perdoren sot per enkriptimin e fjalekalimeve jane shume te mira!
Eshte e pa mundur te thyesh WPA, WPA2- PSK/TKIP/AES! E vetmja menyre eshte "*Brute Force*", qe ne vija te pergjithshme do te thote te testosh te gjitha fjalekalimet e mundshme derisa te gjesh se kush eshte ai i sakti.
Sot perdoret metoda e "Password Lists" ose liste fjalekalimesh te cilat jane te gjeneruara ne nje skedar tekst .txt dhe nepermjet disa programeve kryesisht ne linux behet e mundur testimi i te gjithe ketyre fjalekalimeve e te gjendet kush eshte i sakte.

Menyra me e sigurt qe une te sygjeroj eshte te perdoresh Kali Linux , aircrack-ng.
Nese do qe te tregoj komandat te cilat mund te thyesh nje rrjet na shkruaj perseri ketu. 
(P.S: Provo te thyesh rrjetin tend wifi qe te praktikohesh sa me shume dhe pastaj ia mer dores  :perqeshje:  )
Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## ATMAN

Programet qe kerkon jane ruse dhe per ti shkarkuar nga webi duhet te paguash

----------


## salsone

> Si ka mundesi qe te mos kete nje program qe hack wi-fi passwords ?



  po te punosh  pak    ,  i ja arrin  qellimit ,  
REAVER OSE  KALI LUNIX  
dvd-live  shko >>  back track  shkarko >  dristibutorin>  dvd live 
duke perdorur programin,>>>
 IMGBURN>>>> pa pages

----------


## jakub031

> Egzistojne edhe mire bile , por ty ta kisha ndalu kete seksion krejt , t'kisha ba inegzistent .
> 
> Programet qe thejne Fjalekalime te WI-FI , qofshin encrypted ne WAP , WEP apo cfaredocofte , perdorin metoden " bruteforce " , pra nuk eshte nje gje e sofistikuar por nevoitet vetem shpejtesi e madhe e procesoreve . Metoda bruteforce ka te beje me thyerjen e Keys me te qelluar , pra provon shum here per Keys te ndryshem , mund te perdoresh Liste te fjaleve gjithashtu ( Wordlist ) .
> 
> Kete mund ta besh me instalimin e Sistemit Operativ Kali Linux  :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



pershendetje hektor po nese me ndihmon ku mund ti gjej keto programe se spo ja dal dot!

----------


## MuhaDanger

> Sepse siguria e rrjetave ka perparuar shume dhe teknologjite qe perdoren sot per enkriptimin e fjalekalimeve jane shume te mira!
> Eshte e pa mundur te thyesh WPA, WPA2- PSK/TKIP/AES! E vetmja menyre eshte "*Brute Force*", qe ne vija te pergjithshme do te thote te testosh te gjitha fjalekalimet e mundshme derisa te gjesh se kush eshte ai i sakti.
> Sot perdoret metoda e "Password Lists" ose liste fjalekalimesh te cilat jane te gjeneruara ne nje skedar tekst .txt dhe nepermjet disa programeve kryesisht ne linux behet e mundur testimi i te gjithe ketyre fjalekalimeve e te gjendet kush eshte i sakte.
> 
> Menyra me e sigurt qe une te sygjeroj eshte te perdoresh Kali Linux , aircrack-ng.
> Nese do qe te tregoj komandat te cilat mund te thyesh nje rrjet na shkruaj perseri ketu. 
> (P.S: Provo te thyesh rrjetin tend wifi qe te praktikohesh sa me shume dhe pastaj ia mer dores  )
> Gjithe te mirat!


A ka naj tourial qe met kallyu n lidhje qzsh me haku se jam ne kali linux e nuk di qysh me hack wifi se shum vetta e spom lajn  me hi

----------


## HFTengineer

> A ka naj tourial qe met kallyu n lidhje qzsh me haku se jam ne kali linux e nuk di qysh me hack wifi se shum vetta e spom lajn  me hi


Shko tek forumi i backtrack gjen tutoriale dhe shpjegime
https://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/forum.php?

Backtrack perdoret per security testing qe eshte dhe ckodues i wifi.

----------


## Neteorm

Gjeja me e mire eshte ta blesh nje pakete interneti dhe je ne rregull. Te tjerat i perdorin ata qe bejne si te zgjuar ose dinak! 

Mos i referoni njerezit si te meren me gjera ileage, po ne drejtimin e duhur.

----------


## HFTengineer

> Gjeja me e mire eshte ta blesh nje pakete interneti dhe je ne rregull. Te tjerat i perdorin ata qe bejne si te zgjuar ose dinak! 
> 
> Mos i referoni njerezit si te meren me gjera ileage, po ne drejtimin e duhur.




Plako kjo quhet fusha e mbrojtjes se security apo  security testing /network penetration testing apo white hat dhe eshte legale jo vetem qe eshte legale por eshte por eshte profesjon qe paguhet dhe kerkohet nga shume firma
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whit...uter_security)
prandaj mos flisni kot. Si e perdor personi qe ka hap temen eshte problemi personal qe mban pergjithsi personale dhe problem tjeter.

----------


## HFTengineer

Ja ku e keni dhe si profesjon para se tha flisni kot ku hyn dhe backtrack

https://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/p...RCH_KO0,18.htm
http://www.indeed.com/salaries/Penet...ester-Salaries

----------


## MuhaDanger

ooo shqiptar po thom naj tourial ose naj sen qit mson me hapa jo veq linka te kuq palidhje

----------


## MuhaDanger

> Sepse siguria e rrjetave ka perparuar shume dhe teknologjite qe perdoren sot per enkriptimin e fjalekalimeve jane shume te mira!
> Eshte e pa mundur te thyesh WPA, WPA2- PSK/TKIP/AES! E vetmja menyre eshte "*Brute Force*", qe ne vija te pergjithshme do te thote te testosh te gjitha fjalekalimet e mundshme derisa te gjesh se kush eshte ai i sakti.
> Sot perdoret metoda e "Password Lists" ose liste fjalekalimesh te cilat jane te gjeneruara ne nje skedar tekst .txt dhe nepermjet disa programeve kryesisht ne linux behet e mundur testimi i te gjithe ketyre fjalekalimeve e te gjendet kush eshte i sakte.
> 
> Menyra me e sigurt qe une te sygjeroj eshte te perdoresh Kali Linux , aircrack-ng.
> Nese do qe te tregoj komandat te cilat mund te thyesh nje rrjet na shkruaj perseri ketu. 
> (P.S: Provo te thyesh rrjetin tend wifi qe te praktikohesh sa me shume dhe pastaj ia mer dores  )
> Gjithe te mirat!


a munesh me i postu ne qit forum qato komanda se pom vyn gjithqysh

----------


## iimer

Pershendetje  


a mund te me tregoj dikush se si mund te hackoj  kamera sigurie


me resoket iimer

----------

